# Monuments - The Uncollective Guitar Tab (8 string)



## John_Strychnine (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

After many requests i've done a tab for the uncollective, now i might have missed out a few ghost notes on the tab because i've done it from memory (i dont have a guitar with me right now)

But if anyone can put this onto guitar pro that would be muchoes appreciated!

Sweeet, enjoy guys.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow thanks dude!


----------



## AlucardXIX (Apr 30, 2011)

You're the best, John!


----------



## IAmHated284 (May 1, 2011)

cheers man.


----------



## msalazar (May 4, 2011)

ugh, so I cant make heads or tails with this tab, the format is all fucked up. Now I wait for someone to GP it.


----------



## Hallic (May 4, 2011)

Im a guitarnoob myself, i really need a proper guitar pro to practice.. THough i do thank u sir.

btw peeps: (might be old news) someone put a guitar pro file on UG for memories:
Monuments Tabs : 1 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 5, 2011)

msalazar said:


> ugh, so I cant make heads or tails with this tab, the format is all fucked up. Now I wait for someone to GP it.



You need to open it in notepad for the format to be ok! 
Sorry guys, id di this all from memory and i suck at guitar pro...


----------



## AlucardXIX (May 5, 2011)

Sup?


----------



## flatblack (Sep 1, 2011)

thank you... its finally here


----------



## flatblack (Sep 1, 2011)

can this song be played in normal tunings?


----------



## nickclinch123 (Dec 11, 2012)

hs this song been guitar pro'd properly anywhere yet ?


----------



## hexenritter (Apr 10, 2013)

Odd format, not used to seeing .txt tabs without the | and - framework, but I thank you for the time and effort you put into this, since I heard it I've been wanting the tab for it.


----------



## meambobbo (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment Uncollective_Standard.txt


Here's that tab in standard tuning. I had to take a few liberties to make it (somewhat) playable. Might be a mistake here and there but whatever.

You just need to turn off word wrap in a text editor to view this.


----------



## insanebassninja (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool song its in standard tuning right?


----------

